# WKC 137 More Standard Poodle Porn



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dawg! They're so gorgeous it almost hurts to look at them, but I'm gonna keep looking and looking!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Me too! You all are so blessed to have gotten to watch all of this beauty in person! I am so going to get there one of these days.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Poodles are absolutely gorgeous dogs! So prestine & beautiful but so loveable! Glad that I was raised with poodles in my family!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

